# interested in some hideaways and have a couple questions.



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a 2003 silverado and was thinking of putting a set in the back up lights and up front in either the daytime running lamp or in the blinker. Where is the best place up front to get the least bouceback from the plow? The blinker? Maybe I should just do the rear? any input is appreciated before I place my order. I was just going to buy a 4 strobe, 60 or 90 kit.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

and if it makes a difference with the bounceback. My truck has a 4" lift so the DRL's are a little above the plow when it's lowered. Will a hideaway fit in the orange side marker spot up front next to the blinker?


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

i would put some fog lights in the grille i am doing that with mine. i have done that for another guy he loves it same as the back put 2 in back under bumper. not 100% hidden


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

fog lights??? bumper??? you know I was talking about strobes right??


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

pwrjnky;864651 said:


> I have a 2003 silverado and was thinking of putting a set in the back up lights and up front in either the daytime running lamp or in the blinker. Where is the best place up front to get the least bouceback from the plow? The blinker? Maybe I should just do the rear? any input is appreciated before I place my order. I was just going to buy a 4 strobe, 60 or 90 kit.


Front high beams facing away from the center of the truck and the rear back-up lights.

What kit you looking at??


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

02DURAMAX;865221 said:


> Front high beams facing away from the center of the truck and the rear back-up lights.
> 
> What kit you looking at??


I'm now looking at the 6 strobe kit from sirennet for 189.00. 4 strobes in back (back up light and brake light) then thinking of the other 2 up front. You're saying install them from the side of the high beam, facing out? How annoying is the flash up front? will I be seeing spots? It looks like I'd be able to have separate switches for the front and back though...so I wouldn't HAVE to have the fronts on if I didn't want to. Their kit has 3 switches. I'm assuming one switch would work for the front, one switch would work for the rear and the third would switch between flashing options???


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I know your talking about strobes ill try to post pictures of what I installed. Its blue fog light with white lights. And my truck found nice white fog light with amber strobe looks good in day and night. Just use the lenses and bracket. Our napa sells just the lense and bracket.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

pwrjnky;865297 said:


> I'm now looking at the 6 strobe kit from sirennet for 189.00. 4 strobes in back (back up light and brake light) then thinking of the other 2 up front. You're saying install them from the side of the high beam, facing out? How annoying is the flash up front? will I be seeing spots? It looks like I'd be able to have separate switches for the front and back though...so I wouldn't HAVE to have the fronts on if I didn't want to. Their kit has 3 switches. I'm assuming one switch would work for the front, one switch would work for the rear and the third would switch between flashing options???


Correct! facing out..I'll get a pic of how I did it.

Its better to have a switch for front and back!

that way you can have the front off when you dont want them!

About patterns you dont need it just find a pattern you like and your set!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

What brand is the kit?

make sure you get a good brand Like whelen...Cause the cheap brands suck!!!

Also Get a 90watt!!


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Go with whelen and nothing else, they will last and their warranty is the best out their.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

the kit at sirennet is a whelen. There is another kit at strobes n more that I'm looking at, but not sure if it's whelen or not.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

the one at strobes n more is a pro series 606. I think they make it. I really like the upgrade switch option on theirs and the kit is a little cheaper.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Go with the whelen 6 head 90 watt system. It is a great setup and bright as can be.


----------



## XtremeV8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Burkartsplow;865812 said:


> Go with the whelen 6 head 90 watt system. It is a great setup and bright as can be.


Yea. If you get a 60 watt, you'll kick yourself.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

XtremeV8;866726 said:


> Yea. If you get a 60 watt, you'll kick yourself.


the 90 watts with 6 strobes puts out 15 watts per bulb and the 60 watt with 4 strobes puts out 15 watts per bulb.....I don't see a difference


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

if you use only four of the sockets you will be putting out 22 watts per bulb and if you want to add a set after later on you will be back at 15 watts.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

So if your useung. 60 watt system and 4 strobes its the same as a 90 watt with 4 strobes


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

overtime;866840 said:


> So if your useung. 60 watt system and 4 strobes its the same as a 90 watt with 4 strobes


no....60-4 is 15 watts. 90/6 is 15 watts. where did 22 watts come from? I think I just want to do a 4 bulb system for now. 1 set in front and one in the rear.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The 60 watt puts out 24.5 jules per light and the 90 watt puts out 36 jules per light.


----------



## XtremeV8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Burkartsplow;866836 said:


> if you use only four of the sockets you will be putting out 22 watts per bulb and if you want to add a set after later on you will be back at 15 watts.


You're right. But you're also wrong. Yes, it is possible. There's two different types of power supplies, regulated and not regulated.

IF the power supply is regulated it will be 15 watts

IF the power supply is not regulated then it will be 22.5 watts


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah...I thought most of these were regulated though.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

your all wrong.....

the power supplies will be capped at 15 watts for both a 60 and 90 watt kit...

everyone who says the 90 is brighter on 4 heads needs to call Whelan tech dept. and talk to them. these power supplies are internally regulated to cap at 15 watts....all the CSP bargin supplies are like this......they are the "homeowner" line of supplies....

your 60 watt drops to 10 watts on 6 heads......otherwise its 15 on 4
your 90 watt DOES NOT drop on 6 heads.....stays 15 on all 6....OR 4...ONLY advantage to the 90 watt....thats it

you never get a supercharged 90x4 just because you left out the 2 heads.....i have tested them side by side at night with same bulb many times to prove this to people. IT DOESN'T CHANGE BRIGHTNESS

you need to go to a *commercial *supply to get ANY wattage over 15......such as a 8x180 which is 22.5 watts per light.......also such as the whelen ISP94......which is a 90x4 supply that does 22.5 x4.....WOW

whelen saves anything over 15 watts for the police and commercial stuff......all this junk on those 2 sites is homeowner stuff.......whelen isn't going to make the cheapest 690 they make the same brightness as what they sell to cops....never.










i am so sick of they hype about 60 being brighter than 90.........believe the lies if you want.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

that's what I was saying. People are saying to go with the 90 with 6, but I think that's just to have the extra 2 and still get the 15 watts. I'm only really interested in the 4, so If I go with the 60 with 4, I'll still get the 15 watts and same brightness......they just won't be as bright if I decide to add 2 more down the road.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yep....i have done hundreds of those kits


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

Dissociative;867225 said:


> yep....i have done hundreds of those kits


I just placed my order and bought my extra wiring. I'll be running some wire today and should have my kit on tuesday. Thanks for all the help and replies guys....


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I've already run my power and ground to the battery and wired in a power accessory for my switches. Should be plug n play on tuesday. I'll just have to run my strobe cables and mount the strobes.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

what kit did you get?


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

stroker79;867557 said:


> what kit did you get?


Strobes n more's 60 watt, 4 strobe kit for 159.00 with their pre wired switching.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice, hopefully you get it. They are a terrible company.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

stroker79;867686 said:


> Nice, hopefully you get it. They are a terrible company.


Thanks. so far so good. I ordered it earlier today and I already have UPS tracking info. It's supposed to be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

keep us posted.....

and be careful with your glass......been a rash of people breaking tubes lately on installs...



.....they know who they are....lol


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

Dissociative;867750 said:


> keep us posted.....
> 
> and be careful with your glass......been a rash of people breaking tubes lately on installs...
> 
> .....they know who they are....lol


Gotcha.....thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you think you could keep us updated and maybe a video when you get them in?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

stroker79;867686 said:


> Nice, hopefully you get it. They are a terrible company.


Wow what did they do to you. I have dealt with them for about 5 different products and I always get my product 2 days after I order it and that is UPS ground service and whenever I have any questions they find an answer for me. I just bought a new whelen mini justice super led lightbar from them and I am very happy with there customer service and professionalism.ussmileyflag


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Its a long story and it has been posted here a couple times but it had to do with them charging my card for an item that was on backorder (didnt know this yet) and I waited close to month before I called. I used one of our cards that has my wifes name on it and because i wasnt the card holder, my wife had to call them. They wouldnt tell me anything about the order. so I had to have my wife who is a teacher call in another teacher to watch her class while so she could call them to find out where my lights were. REDICULOUS. It came down to the a point where they refused to refund my money and cancel my order. WTF? So I just called the CC company and they gave us our money back. Louis who is the owner is rude and totally un professional IMO.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

ford6.9;868188 said:


> Do you think you could keep us updated and maybe a video when you get them in?


I'll definitely update. I've never posted a video, but I'll try.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have 2 sets of the whelen 90. I love them. Make sure to use two switches. 
One for the front and one for the back. Staring at the strobes bounce off the plow
all night will get to you. I just use the back ones unless I am near a road or 
people are around.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

nate456789;868337 said:


> I have 2 sets of the whelen 90. I love them. Make sure to use two switches.
> One for the front and one for the back. Staring at the strobes bounce off the plow
> all night will get to you. I just use the back ones unless I am near a road or
> people are around.


thanks. The switch block comes with 2 switches. One for strobes 1 and 2 and the other for 3 thru 6, plus a button for changing the flashes. I wanted to be able to turn the front set off if I needed to just for the flashback reason.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

stroker79;868286 said:


> Its a long story and it has been posted here a couple times but it had to do with them charging my card for an item that was on backorder (didnt know this yet) and I waited close to month before I called. I used one of our cards that has my wifes name on it and because i wasnt the card holder, my wife had to call them. They wouldnt tell me anything about the order. so I had to have my wife who is a teacher call in another teacher to watch her class while so she could call them to find out where my lights were. REDICULOUS. It came down to the a point where they refused to refund my money and cancel my order. WTF? So I just called the CC company and they gave us our money back. Louis who is the owner is rude and totally un professional IMO.


That sucks....I've been there. No issues so far though. According to UPS tracking, the kit has left strobes n more in Rhode Island and is already in Massachusetts en route to Michigan. I'm hoping they show up on Monday instead of tuesday.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

stroker79;868286 said:


> Its a long story and it has been posted here a couple times but it had to do with them charging my card for an item that was on backorder (didnt know this yet) and I waited close to month before I called. I used one of our cards that has my wifes name on it and because i wasnt the card holder, my wife had to call them. They wouldnt tell me anything about the order. so I had to have my wife who is a teacher call in another teacher to watch her class while so she could call them to find out where my lights were. REDICULOUS. It came down to the a point where they refused to refund my money and cancel my order. WTF? So I just called the CC company and they gave us our money back. Louis who is the owner is rude and totally un professional IMO.


That story sounds like a run in I had with a local salt supplier not just 2 weeks ago. Horrible customer service and refusal to refund payment. almost went the route of calling CC company. Called mortons and BBB and make them real think there view on the issue.. Got a refund and a free pallet of salt out of the deal.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Burkartsplow;868465 said:


> That story sounds like a run in I had with a local salt supplier not just 2 weeks ago. Horrible customer service and refusal to refund payment. almost went the route of calling CC company. Called mortons and BBB and make them real think there view on the issue.. Got a refund and a free pallet of salt out of the deal.


Yeah I followed that.

I know im not alone with my strobes n more experience as a bunch of members have post their experience but the threads always tend to disappear........


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

pwrjnky;868359 said:


> That sucks....I've been there. No issues so far though. According to UPS tracking, the kit has left strobes n more in Rhode Island and is already in Massachusetts en route to Michigan. I'm hoping they show up on Monday instead of tuesday.


You will be fine then. GL with the install! Take pictures!!


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Strobes n more is where where I got both of mine. 
No issues and I bought them a year apart.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

nate456789;868558 said:


> Strobes n more is where where I got both of mine.
> No issues and I bought them a year apart.


Good deal!! How do you like yours?


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

They work great. No issues yet. I have had them for a few years now. 
Make sure you ground the cables that go to the bulbs on both ends. 
At the box and bulbs. Self tapping / drilling screws make the install a lot
easier.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

here's some pics of what I did so far. should go quickly once I get the kit here. All wiring will go out the back of the cab, so no messing around under the dash going thru the firewall. Power and ground are already run directly to the battery and fused. All wire has waterproof connections, black taped and wire loomed. Accessory on power has been piggy backed in the fuse panel off one of my blinkers and run over to where switch will be.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

pwrjnky;868843 said:


> here's some pics of what I did so far. should go quickly once I get the kit here. All wiring will go out the back of the cab, so no messing around under the dash going thru the firewall. Power and ground are already run directly to the battery and fused. All wire has waterproof connections, black taped and wire loomed. Accessory on power has been piggy backed in the fuse panel off one of my blinkers and run over to where switch will be.


So do you only want yours to work when the truck ignition is on? I just have mine switched to 12v fused so I can run them at any time. You never know what your situation could be.
Just to make sure I am following you, If it is on the blinkers, is that a constant 12v or only when the blinker flashes? That could be a problem if not a constant 12v.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

nate456789;868856 said:


> So do you only want yours to work when the truck ignition is on? I just have mine switched to 12v fused so I can run them at any time. You never know what your situation could be.
> Just to make sure I am following you, If it is on the blinkers, is that a constant 12v or only when the blinker flashes? That could be a problem if not a constant 12v.


Yeah....they will only work if the truck is on. I won't need them much when truck is off. Mainly want them when my rear end is sticking out while plowing for more visibility. The blinkers have constant power when the ignition is on.
The box basically has a direct power supply, but won't be charged until the key is on from the accessory. My main strobe light up top has a constant power supply and works when truck is off in case I need that.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is what I came up with for mounting the box: I didn't want to go on the floor in case of coffee spills (happened before) and blind drilling, so I decided to go on the back wall. The upper part of the back is a double wall so screwing into it is nice with no screws coming out the back of the truck. I had these 2 brackets that are just about the perfect shape and the box will mount right to it.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like you are on your way. I have bought many sets of strobes from Strobes N More. Great prices, fast shipping. And I am in Canada.

Anyhow, to answer your first question, What I did on my truck is I put the front strobes in the daylight running housings and have them on a separate switch. So at night I just run the back to prevent bounce back off the plow (I have a white Blizzard 810 so the bounce was a real concern for me). So when I hit the switch for my beacon, the rear strobes come on at the same time. Then I can turn the fronts on during the day. My thinking was also, you need more visibility in the daytime and at night people can see your beacon already pretty good, headlights are on, etc.

The power supply I got had easy wiring options to control different banks of lights independantly so was easy to do.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks......I got the easy wire option with switch already installed also. I think I'm going to come in thru the side of the high beam since there's plenty of room and easy access. It will also be nice and high and very visible. On the rear, I think I'm going to go in the back up light. We'll see how that goes.....the back up light housing is pretty small.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

so far so good. The kit is at UPS in Ohio now which means they'll leave there monday morning and be at my local hub for delivery on Tuesday. I'll take pics as I install and I think I figured out how to do video. If mounting the strobes in the lights go smoothly.....The final wiring shouldn't take more than an hour or so. Looks like I'll have this all done before the snow starts flying on Thursday.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm anxiously waiting for UPS to arrive! He should be here any second and I'm ready to go!!


----------



## Fordolet (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive had nothing but great experences with Strobes n More... But i know stuff happens...


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

All is installed and working great. I took pics and video with my cell phone, but can't upload yet. It says the system is busy. Anyways...rear went great. Strobes fit perfect and I siliconed around it for an extra seal. Fronts took a little longer. It was a double wall so I drilled all the way thru with the 1" bit, then opened up the outer hole with my dremel. FOR THE NEXT PERSON THAT DOES THIS!! do not try to just screw the mounting screws thru the inner mirrored part. IT CHIPS!! Make sure you drill a pilot hole first. I'll post pics shortly.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Louis from Strobes N More here. Can't speak for Doug's issue but if you were not happy with something we did I am sorry. We do try to keep all our customers happy. 

Just to clear a couple things up. Whelen does regular their power supplies at 15 watts max. However Nova does not. If you want a true 90 watts going into 4 strobes go with the Xpak 90 watt of the Superpak 90. The Novas also give you a full 5 year warranty on the power supply. Both are very good brands. 

The install looks very good, just be sure to loom everything that goes through and opening. We generally loom everything hot for safety but that be can a pain and costly. We do it for liability reasons. Also be extra careful when installing the tubes and double check clearance. You want at good 1/2 inch between the bulb and the lens.

Lastly our Pro Series kit is a US manufactured Nova power supply just with our name on it. Any questions email me and we'll be glad to help.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

here's some pics....vids later


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

here's a couple quick cell phone videos. I hope they come out ok.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll take some daytime video tomorrow.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Strobeguy;874575 said:


> Louis from Strobes N More here. Can't speak for Doug's issue but if you were not happy with something we did I am sorry. We do try to keep all our customers happy.
> 
> Just to clear a couple things up. Whelen does regular their power supplies at 15 watts max. However Nova does not. If you want a true 90 watts going into 4 strobes go with the Xpak 90 watt of the Superpak 90. The Novas also give you a full 5 year warranty on the power supply. Both are very good brands.
> 
> ...


Louis your were so rude to me I still get burnt up thinking about it.

Here is a thread that was recent with some other unhappy customers. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83909&highlight=strobesnmore

You seem to have many happy customers so im not sure what set you off with my situation or others in that thread but either way, ive had no problems ordering from other companies.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's the switch. The one on the right is for my upper strobe and my back up lights on my rear rack. The strobes n more has separate switch for the front and rear strobes and a button for switching flashes


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Doug,

Like I said I am sorry if you had a bad experience. We never intend it to be and should you ever need anything let me know personally and ill try to make it up to you. Happy Thanksgiving. Louis


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope those pics help anybody that needed it.


----------

